# Heading to Dubai



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I finally accepted a position with the GCAA which was originally offered to me last July. Not sure if this happens often that after rejecting a position in Dubai the offer comes back again a year later. I am excited, but realize that I don't have much time to prepare as I plan on departing Minneapolis on Sep 27. I have been reading this board for quite some time and though this information has been discussed multiple times I'd like to ask for some information from the real experts - You that have done all the ground work ahead of us newbie’s.

Ok here is what I’d like to get recommendations on the following:

1. A Bank. GCAA says I can choose the one of my choice. Looking for all the services, ATM card (for use in UAE and in the US), checking, internet banking, credit cards, and loans (auto). 

2. Since it will just be the wife and I, where would you recommend I look for housing (Budget is 150K AED). We would like to have access the shops, restaurants, metro, nice amenities (gym, pool, etc), and pet friendly (we have a small dog).

I am in the process of getting our marriage certificate attested, and will obtain a international driving permit in case i need to rent a car. I have been told that I will have my Visa within 2-3 days after arrival.

Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd choose HSBC for a multinational bank that has extensive operations here in the UAE as well as back home. I have an account with Emirates NBD here in Dubai as well as HSBC.

housing i'm not so sure of, i'm still new here - i live in motor city, a bit out of the way, but you get a lot of space in an apartment.

don't worry about an international license, your USA license will be fine.. make sure you bring your passport, drivers license, and entry visa stamp to the rental place (I recommend Diamond leasing, they're the cheapest from what I can tell)


good luck!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> I'd choose HSBC for a multinational bank that has extensive operations here in the UAE as well as back home. I have an account with Emirates NBD here in Dubai as well as HSBC.


I would stay away of HSBC, they have one of the worst service. Bad public relations, bad services and relatively small ATM service in UAE and they charge insane amount compared to ther banks if you withdraw from ATM outside UAE. I'd go for one of the local banks since they have a wider ATM coverage, you will find a branch on each corner and take around 2-10 Dhs when you use an ATM outside UAE (compared to 30 for HSBC :S).

For car loan avoid Emirates NBD as well or any loan where interest is variable since the banks have changed the interest rate in the crisis. Go for a fixed interest amount in islamic banks like ADIB or Dubai Islamic bank. The interest amount may be a little more but you agree on it then split it over the 2-4 years loan period. So if a new crisis happens, you won't be affected if banks increase the interest rate.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Jon & Midos.. I'm happy you two replied I thought I might not get any feedback. Midos is ADIB: Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank? Thank you both again for the info.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You DO require an IDP to rent a car. It does not matter whether the rental company asks for it, it is a legal requirement.

HSBC only charge for withdrawals from other ATMS machines if you have a basic account. Most Western expats earn enough to qualify for a status account which has fewer charges. I am never charged for any ATM withdrawals.
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Midos said:


> I would stay away of HSBC,
> 
> 
> I am with HSBC and never have troubles finding their ATM's, there are plenty around.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the information. I will run over to AAA and get my IDP, and having taken a look at HSBC & ADIB they both look like viable options. Once I arrive I will pop into both and have a chat and I might just open an account at both. 

Any recommendations on a particular branch of HSBC or ADIB that I should make an appointment with. The reason I asked is that branches might differ in the level of customer service.

Elphaba, not sure if you have seen it, but I sent you an email earlier this week about financial services. I also contacted Vince who is supposed to call me this morning.

Thanks again and if anyone out there uses a CPAP please PM me I have some questions about support and availability of replacement masks & filters. I am also wondering if there is adequate repair/service options and I'm sure I can find distilled water for the humidifier (i hope).

This is one of the best sites I ever been a member of, and I have been at this for a long time. Thanks again and have a pleasant evening.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You DO require an IDP to rent a car. It does not matter whether the rental company asks for it, it is a legal requirement.
> 
> HSBC only charge for withdrawals from other ATMS machines if you have a basic account. Most Western expats earn enough to qualify for a status account which has fewer charges. I am never charged for any ATM withdrawals.
> -


I'm with HSBC as well and do not get charged for withdrawals from any machines.

Sure, their service is not that great but supposedly they are the best of the worst! Works for me! I've had one or two complaints about HSBC but nothing that was so serious that it wasn't sorted out in a few days. Plus, the fact that I can easily transfer my account and credit history to another country is a bonus - one less thing to worry about the day I decide to leave!


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Maz25.. I'll give HSBC a very close look.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

canesfan4life said:


> Thanks Maz25.. I'll give HSBC a very close look.


Avoid the HSBC branch at Dubai Internet City. It is the branch our company deal with, and me and few colleagues had a series of problem with in getting our check book/ Debit card. Also they subscribed to services we explicitly rejected such as phone banking and a colleague get the debit card of someone's else account and that other person got my friend's debit card. And the bank customer service just laugh about it and send my friend to collect the money from that person although it is clearly the bank mistake. Thank god that person was honest and payed back the difference.


----------

